# Helmet Recommendations?



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

I've never had to buy a new helmet before. I bought my first helmet used from a guy in a local auto club. My 2nd helmet came from the BMW Performance school (gave it to "Advanced" class participants), but it's an SA2005 helmet that I can't use at my next event. Both helmets were open face, but after seeing various horror stories online, I've decided that my next one will be a full face one.

I only do 1-2 track events per year in a closed street car w/o a rollcage, so I don't really want to shell out a whole lot of $$$, but I always hear the saying "buy a cheap helmet for a cheap head" (probably started by the helmet companies).

I'd love to spend $200, but am willing to spend up to $500 for a helmet with a good fit and hopefully won't fog up. Other than fit, is there anything else I should be thinking about?

The main brands I've seen are:

*RaceQuip *- seems to be more inexpensive - does that mean it's cheap?
*Zamp *- seems to be more inexpensive - does that mean it's cheap?
*HJC *- I've heard a couple of good review of the older AR10
*Bell *- well known, but expensive - do you get what you pay for?
*Arai *- even more expensive, seem nice.
*Simpson*
*G-Force*

Are they all okay, or should I avoid some of them?

I test fit an open face Arai GP-J3 and I LOVED the fit. But, it was open face, and it was $630.

Any recommendations or good/bad reviews? Extra bonus if the helmet is HANS-compatible. I don't have one now, but if I'm able to hit the track more often a few years from now, I'd definitely get one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Redman59 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've used G-Force open face for the last 6 yrs. Never a problem, one is due to expire this year though.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for your input. I'd decided that enough people have convinced me of small flying rubber pieces being an eye hazard that I wanted to go with a full face helmet this time. However, since I wanted to avoid tunnel vision and since I'll always be in a closed car, I decided on a Bell Sport EV. I've only tried it out a couple of times driving to work, it seems okay. I will say that it gets stuffy real fast with the face shield closed. Hopefully I don't regret it; in the absolute worst case, I can leave the shield open and it's no worse than an open face helmet.


----------



## mko9 (Feb 28, 2004)

A couple of random notes. Helmet certifications are generally good for 10 years. However, for whatever reason, the SA2015 helmets have been slow to come out. So the last two events I have done have both accepted my SA2005 helmet. My understanding is that grace period will expire at the end of 2016, so I will be in the market for a new helmet, too. So buying an SA2015 helmet would probably be for the best, but a SA2010 will still get you a few years of use.

The biggest thing I would say is try the helmets on before you buy, they all fit differently. That can be pretty hard to do, and I don't know what the options are around San Francisco. Here in Virginia, pretty much the only place to try on a helmet is a place called OG Racing up near Dulles airport outside of Washington DC. I live three hours away in southeastern VA. I bought my current helmet (HJC AR10) from them a few years ago when I lived up near Washington DC. I tried on a bunch of helmets, and that one fit best. But even it does not fit as confortably as the HJC (CL-15?) motorcycle helmet I already owned for auto-x. As another data point, I forgot my helmet (doh!) for a trackday out at VIR, so had to rent one from the club at the track. I seem to recall that it was a Bell. But whatever it was, it pressed across my forehead and gave me a splitting headache all weekend. *So do whatever it takes to try before you buy.*


----------

